# Guess "Star" gazing is an outdooor activity



## FLQuacker (Dec 22, 2020)

Bethlehem Star....Saturn and Jupiter conjunction. Phone pic thru the scope's eyepiece. Does not do it justice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 22, 2020)

Pretty cool, I went out last night and checked it with my binos...


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 22, 2020)

Your pic is upside down.
Saturn was to the upper right of Jupiter.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2020)

I can't see nuttin. Cloud cover is thick over here.


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 22, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> Your pic is upside down.
> Saturn was to the upper right of Jupiter.


Function of mirrors and lenses...I use a dobsonian without image prisms. But you are correct. This view is inverted.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2020)

I also went outside and saw the pair, but did not take any pictures. Saw a few cool ones on the net today though! Chuck


----------



## trc65 (Dec 22, 2020)

Clouds last night, but caught the view tonight. Cool picture!


----------

